# [eBay] Ryzen 9 3900X mit Rechnung und Garantie ---&gt; Endet SAMSTAG



## Rosini (28. November 2019)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/352866980490

Bei offenen Fragen gerne auch hier schreiben oder über das ebay formular.
Abholung und Barzahlung auch möglich.

lg, Rosini


----------

